# Best Dry Food with Grain?



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I like to rotate my dog's food each bag. I alternate between grain free and grained foods. I try to keep grain dry food below 45% to 50% carbs and protein in the higher 20% range. I just started Lola on Castor and Pollux Organics after transitioning off Blue Buffalo Wilderness. Before the BB she was eating Simply Nourish Puppy food. She liked both the Simply Nourish and the BB but does not seem overly thrilled with the C&P. She is eating it but not as much as the others.

So what I am looking for are recommendations on good dry food that has grain in it. The Simply Nourish was a bit higher in carbs than I would like but I may have to use that for my grained food. Please share your thoughts on dry foods with grains. By the way she is still a puppy so I am looking for either ALS or puppy food.


----------



## Bergy (Oct 14, 2011)

I like Fromm, We are currently feeding Fromm LBP Gold and will probably rotate the Fromm 4 Star line into the mix. They have many differant recepies. They also have a couple grain free foods as well.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Canine caviar and natures logic


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

I fed Fromm when I fed kibble, it was the only company I trusted. I did try about half a bag of Canine Caviar, but was disappointed to hear about some changes they are making to the formulas in October this year...so those should be what is on the shelves right about now.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I love the Fromm 4 star line. When I have the income to not rely on my free bags of Natural Balance, I will probably incorporate this into Abbie's rotation  


I like Whole Earth Farms a lot too. Earthborn Holistic's Ocean Fusion is a good grain inclusive too. Or their Adult Vantage. Small Breed too. 

My girl is eating Natural Balance's Ultra formula and seems to like it...


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I hear a lot of great things about Fromm but I can't get it where I live. I can get everything else that has been suggested. I may actually try Whole Earth Farms because it has a decent price too.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

I think Holistic Select is a nice food line from a decent company. Reasonable pricing also.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

kevin bradley said:


> I think *Holistic Select* is a nice food line from a decent company. Reasonable pricing also.


I would agree with this suggestion also. Too bad the Fromm Puppy Gold is not available to you - it's a good product.

Prior to last month, I would have been suggesting Canine Caviar Chicken and Pearl Millet. My dogs had a couple of months doing well on it. However, the formulas have now been significantly changed; plus the manufacturing company has also changed. I did not want to feed a kibble that was going to have cultured yeast as the 3rd or 4th ingredient.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Abbie is now on Natural Balance original ultra and seems to be doing great on it. The ingredient list isn't my fav, but it's not bad either.


----------



## Jack Monzon (Jul 25, 2010)

I had awesome results with California Natural Lamb & Rice. It's low in protein at 21%, so I supplemented with EVO 95% canned. 

But I stopped experimenting as soon as I found a food that worked; i.e., I didn't go around trying a bunch of different foods, so I'm sure there are plenty more that are good. The only other griain-inclusives I fed were Nature's Variety Prairie and Purina Puppy (which is what the rescue was feeding and what he came home on).


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Feeding Natural Balance Lamb & Rice right now. Only been feeding it for a little over a week, I think, but so far so good.

I really liked Castor & Pollux Organix too but it seemed to give Jackson some eye boogers. But otherwise, he really liked the flavor of it and did well on it in all other aspects.

How can you tell the amount of carbs in a dry food, btw?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (May 19, 2009)

We're big Fromm fans. We also use Timberwolf in our rotations and the goldens do extremely well on it. Home


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Jacksons Mom said:


> Feeding Natural Balance Lamb & Rice right now. Only been feeding it for a little over a week, I think, but so far so good.
> 
> I really liked Castor & Pollux Organix too but it seemed to give Jackson some eye boogers. But otherwise, he really liked the flavor of it and did well on it in all other aspects.
> 
> *How can you tell the amount of carbs in a dry food, btw*?


I use the info on this site:
Dog Food Reviews | Dog Food Ratings to get carb numbers.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

Jacksons Mom said:


> Feeding Natural Balance Lamb & Rice right now. Only been feeding it for a little over a week, I think, but so far so good.
> 
> I really liked Castor & Pollux Organix too but it seemed to give Jackson some eye boogers. But otherwise, he really liked the flavor of it and did well on it in all other aspects.
> 
> How can you tell the amount of carbs in a dry food, btw?


Here is a method to get at least a semi-accurate percentage of carbs:

Basically, the bulk of all dog foods consist of four major nutrients…

* Proteins
* Fats
* Carbohydrates
* Moisture (water)

In addition, all these products include something called ash. Ash is the non-combustible mineral residue that’s left over after burning away all the protein, fats and carbohydrates.

Ash content usually measures about six to nine percent of each finished product. So, I routinely allow about 8 percent as a benchmark for this important variable.

Together, the protein, fat, ash, carbohydrate and water content must account for roughly 100 percent of the total pre-cooking weight of any dog food.

Subtract the reported protein, fat, water and ash percentages from the 100 percent total. And you’ll get a fairly good idea of the carbohydrate content in that dog food.

By the way, if you’re wondering why I’m ignoring the fiber content… it’s because fiber is actually a carbohydrate. So, its percentage is automatically included in your carbohydrate calculations.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Fromm and Annameat


----------



## Feedingtime (Oct 21, 2011)

DaViking said:


> Fromm and Annameat


Finally someone with good sense, but its spelled Annamaet.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Feedingtime said:


> Finally someone with good sense, but its spelled Annamaet.


I'm the foreign kid


----------

